# Taught your poodle anything new lately?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

With fewer adventures due to lockdown, Peggy's been looking for ways to entertain herself...and we all know how _that_ usually turns out!! So yesterday I recommitted to her training and we worked on "over" as a cue to jump. I don't want to overdo it, but in just a few 2-minute sessions she's reliably jumping a low box and my leg, and today we're working on my arm. (She still likes to whack it a few times with her paw before jumping over it.)

Today we also worked on sit from a down stay. I'm not sure how I forgot about that one. I suppose it's not especially useful, but anything that works her brain is a win.

How about you? Are you taking advantage of isolation to train some fun or useful tricks?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

As usual, Asta is training me. His latest surprise was a couple of days ago when I was slightly depressed - He did a "Stay close" without me having to issue the command. Otherwise we have just been trying to reinforce training, nothing new. Sounds like you and Peggy are having a good time!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I sure do love your Asta!

I feel like Peggy's been trying to train me, too, lately. She's offering up all sorts of new behaviours that I'm not really sure what to do with. Lots of extending a paw until I hold it, then the other paw, then slowly rocking back onto her haunches into a "sit pretty" while she stares into my eyes. 😂 Sometimes I just don't have a clue what she's doing, other than trying to make us laugh.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta also does the extending a paw and then the other. Figured out that what he wanted was a paw massage. Now he will extend one paw, get the paw massage and extend the other paw for that paw massage - he is satisfied with one paw massage on each paw and doesn't ask for more.
Try paw massage with Peggy and see if that is what she is after.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Zephyr just likes to hold hands. He will sit next to my chair with one paw in my hand, and then after a while turn just a little and switch paws.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> Zephyr just likes to hold hands. He will sit next to my chair with one paw in my hand, and then after a while turn just a little and switch paws.


Awwwwww  Have you taught him to do it on cue?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Asta also does the extending a paw and then the other. Figured out that what he wanted was a paw massage. Now he will extend one paw, get the paw massage and extend the other paw for that paw massage - he is satisfied with one paw massage on each paw and doesn't ask for more.
> Try paw massage with Peggy and see if that is what she is after.


I will definitely try that! Peggy says thank you


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I taught Galen to walk through a hula hoop. Not the most useful skill ever, but when I've got a bored puppy and someone's abandoned toy....

For more useful training, I'm starting to work on his leash manners. Now that he knows some of the neighborhood landmarks he wants to tow me between spots with interesting new smells. I need to nip that habit in the bud. Today we practiced loose leash walking: I stopped walking if he pulled on the leash. He doesn't quite get it yet, but hopefully he will with more practice.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I actually think that hula hoop trick could be super useful! Especially if you pair it with a generic "Through" command and pointing gesture, and start using it in other contexts. Or even "In," which I use daily with Peggy. I apply it to her pen, her crate, the front and back doors, the car... It's great!

Leash skills are a real weak point for me. Good luck! I tend to get flustered and uncoordinated, especially if I'm holding a clicker and treating.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Awwwwww  Have you taught him to do it on cue?


No, he has always done it. He just likes to hold hands. I did teach him to "give me a hug", he jumps up and puts his feet at my waist level, and then "give me a kiss", and he touches my face with his nose.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie has finally accepted that humans will only greet dogs who have four feet on the floor. This was a great breakthrough for early mornings when I'm less than half awake.

Now we're focused on dogs with toys are not welcome to share chairs. Dogs w/o toys may join me.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Dianaleez said:


> Normie has finally accepted that humans will only greet dogs who have four feet on the floor. This was a great breakthrough for early mornings when I'm less than half awake.


Zep is only allowed to "hug" when invited to do so. He really likes doing it, so it is a reward for him. The "kiss" is a reward for me!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I sure do love your Asta!
> 
> I feel like Peggy's been trying to train me, too, lately. She's offering up all sorts of new behaviours that I'm not really sure what to do with. Lots of extending a paw until I hold it, then the other paw, then slowly rocking back onto her haunches into a "sit pretty" while she stares into my eyes. 😂 Sometimes I just don't have a clue what she's doing, other than trying to make us laugh.


Reinforce behaviors a dog offers with praise and/or treats (be especially lavish if it is just praise). Do this whenever that behavior is offered and then once the dog has paired being rewarded to the desirable offered behavior pair that to a name for the behavior when the dog starts to do the behavior then you will be able to ask for the behavior instead of just relying on it being offered. Simply ignore things you don't find useful or fun. This is a great time to do trick training and there are a number of CGC/Tricks evaluators who are doing tricks tests via videos.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For anyone who is feeling a bit ambitious for things to do with their dogs you may find this new virtual rally novice program through AKC to be a nice challenge (doesn't do anything for me and Lily, Skylar or Click, but we will get back in rings when it is safe). AKC Rally® Novice Virtual Pilot Program – American Kennel Club


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Reinforce behaviors a dog offers with praise and/or treats (be especially lavish if it is just praise). Do this whenever that behavior is offered and then once the dog has paired being rewarded to the desirable offered behavior pair that to a name for the behavior when the dog starts to do the behavior then you will be able to ask for the behavior instead of just relying on it being offered. Simply ignore things you don't find useful or fun. This is a great time to do trick training and there are a number of CGC/Tricks evaluators who are doing tricks tests via videos.


Do you think some dogs interpret laughter as praise? Sometimes I think I inadvertently reinforce behaviours that are hilarious albeit not especially desirable.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not sure what I think about laughter. Give me some time to mull that idea over.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Last night after I was past my self promised screen time for the day BF and I talked about the concept of laughter being a positive reinforcement and we think it possibly could be if the dog makes a recognizational association between laughing and you being pleased about what just happened.


----------



## rcostaffies (Jan 12, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> With fewer adventures due to lockdown, Peggy's been looking for ways to entertain herself...and we all know how _that_ usually turns out!! So yesterday I recommitted to her training and we worked on "over" as a cue to jump. I don't want to overdo it, but in just a few 2-minute sessions she's reliably jumping a low box and my leg, and today we're working on my arm. (She still likes to whack it a few times with her paw before jumping over it.)
> 
> Today we also worked on sit from a down stay. I'm not sure how I forgot about that one. I suppose it's not especially useful, but anything that works her brain is a win.
> 
> How about you? Are you taking advantage of isolation to train some fun or useful tricks?


I have taught one poodle to bring me a tissue when I sneeze and have taught the other poodle to sneeze.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie is crazy about socks. She long ago learned I only put on socks if i am leaving the house. So i have been working on having her bring me socks from upstairs on command for our walks. First started with going upstairs with her, handing her socks and escorting her down. Now its progressed to me hurling socks to the top of the stairs, asking her to get the socks, and her retrieving them and handing them to me to put on. Next will be hiding socks in a basket in my room and asking her to get them. I also want her to get her leash and harness.... maybe from the same basket? Walks are a very high value reward, so I expect I can back chain a bunch of behaviours for her to 'earn' a walk. Will see if this backfires on me....


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I laugh during happy fun play time. I definitely think Annie interprets it as a positive marker.


----------

